# CNET's Take On The Dish Network ViP722 HD DVR



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I did not see this posted here yet, but if it alraeady has been I must have missed it. CNET reviewed the 622 a while back and now they have this information on the 722. I think CNET is a tough grader, so getting the grade the 622 got is excellent!

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-vid...k-vip722-hd/4505-6474_7-32638974.html?tag=lst


----------



## bigcarr (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds about right, I love my 722 so far. It works much better than the 522 I used to have.


----------



## quasi888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, that original review of the 622 from several months ago is the single biggest factor in my decision to switch to Dish. I had to retire my trustworthy hacked Series1 TiVo in the process, but I have no gripes so far.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Went thru TIVO withdrawals at first with the 722 but now I am very pleased. Love the fact it was "free" and can record over 50 hours of HD. TIVO HD costs about $300 and only 32 hours of HD recording. Only thing I really miss anymore is the guide data from TIVO. Seemed like theirs was much more reliable and I find myself checking my timers way to often with 722 to make sure it is doing what I want.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

dbrakob said:


> Went thru TIVO withdrawals at first with the 722 but now I am very pleased. Love the fact it was "free" and can record over 50 hours of HD. TIVO HD costs about $300 and only 32 hours of HD recording. Only thing I really miss anymore is the guide data from TIVO. Seemed like theirs was much more reliable and I find myself checking my timers way to often with 722 to make sure it is doing what I want.


I never have any timer problems because I set each timer individually from the guide and never user Dishpass, etc.


----------



## gregguillot (Mar 17, 2008)

dbrakob said:


> Went thru TIVO withdrawals at first with the 722 but now I am very pleased. Love the fact it was "free" and can record over 50 hours of HD. TIVO HD costs about $300 and only 32 hours of HD recording. Only thing I really miss anymore is the guide data from TIVO. Seemed like theirs was much more reliable and I find myself checking my timers way to often with 722 to make sure it is doing what I want.


dbrakob,

How long did you suffer Tivo withdrawals? I had to give up my Series 3 because Tivo couldn't get it to work with my local podunk cable company. I chose Dish because of the reviews of the VIP722. It seems like an excellent piece of hardware, but the software interface seems so counter-intuitive compared to Tivo. When will I stop grinding my teeth every time I try to search for a recording or set up the equivalent of a season pass?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

gregguillot said:


> dbrakob,
> 
> How long did you suffer Tivo withdrawals? I had to give up my Series 3 because Tivo couldn't get it to work with my local podunk cable company. I chose Dish because of the reviews of the VIP722. It seems like an excellent piece of hardware, but the software interface seems so counter-intuitive compared to Tivo. When will I stop grinding my teeth every time I try to search for a recording or set up the equivalent of a season pass?


Ugh, I hear ya on the search function, so I try hard to not use it. If I know when a show is scheduled to air, I'll just go to it in the guide (Using the 30-sec skip and instant replay buttons to jump 24 hours ahead) then set an "Only New" timer to record. Which I believe is the same as a Tivo Season Pass essentially. Works like a charm for me.


----------

